# So where are the new Buck Mounts ??



## elkoholik

It may be a little early for the 2010 mounts. Taxi's in this area are usually about a year on returns. I do my own and have yet to receive my capes from tanning.


----------



## M.Magis

This area is usually taxidermy specific questions and such. Most people who like the ooohs and ahhs over their deer mounts post pics in the bowhunting section. More people there.


----------



## IAHoytshooter

Got mine back a little over a week ago. Done by Tim's Taxidermy in Lake Mills, IA.


----------



## 4TRACKS

Nice buck....
And yes I realze it may be a little early,, but there are Taxidermist that do there own tanning.
Just saying .. Keep them coming...


----------



## bow hunter11

nice bottom buck


----------



## BULLBLASTER

here is mine.
Gods Creation Taxidermy in Waitts Lake WA mounted it.


----------



## 4TRACKS

Wow , Nice rack .
Must have shot him in the early season because he has short hair .
I like the extra white patch on his chest area .


----------



## mnhunter.

These are my deer I have shoulder mounted so far. Nothing huge, but Iam sure proud of them.

This is my 2009 Buck. He is a 4x5. Shot him on Oct. 12th 2009


















This one is my 2010 Buck. He is a 4x4. Shot him on Sep. 26th 2010. Just got him back from the taxi.


----------



## 4TRACKS

Very nice .
How do you like the McKenzie habitat ?


----------



## mnhunter.

I like it alot. I think it really adds to the mounts. They are fairly inexpensive to buy. I had the mounts done by the the taxi and then I did the habitat myself.


----------



## Jeffress77

mnhunter. said:


> I like it alot. I think it really adds to the mounts. They are fairly inexpensive to buy. I had the mounts done by the the taxi and then I did the habitat myself.


 I am doing the same thing with my mount this year. It should be done in a month or so, and my girlfriend bought some of the wall habitat for me for Christmas. I am pumped like a kid waiting for his birthday!


----------



## Jeffress77

Here is my buddy's 145 incher this season...We just picked it up a couple days ago


----------



## mnhunter.

Boy, thats a nice one.


----------



## ftlotg15

Here's a few of my 2010 mount and one trail cam pic from the day before he never chased a doe again.....146 5/8


----------



## outback89

2010









2009









Here's my latest mounts, the 2010 buck was taken Nov 14th, the 2009 buck was taken Nov 27th.. 

Keep the pics coming!!


----------



## PArcheryhunter

Nice mounts and still waiting on the taxidermist to get our done.


----------



## luv2hunt_wt

*2010 mounts*

I am a self taught Taxidermist and these are some of the mounts that I have done for this year. I have a return time of 6 months but usually have them back within 4 months. Just a hobbie so I usually only do around 25 a year. Just thought I would share them with fellow members.


----------



## luv2hunt_wt

*A few more mounts to share*

The big boy was not finished but he is a hog. I also did a wall ped. on an early deer from kentucky that came out nice.


----------



## 4TRACKS

*New mounts and pics*

Some very nice mounts guys .
Luv2hunt wt your work is pretty impresive for self taught .

ftlotg15 , thats adandy buck , He was a pig for sure .

Talked tomy taxi and he is suppose tobe starting on my 10 pointer in abought 2 weeks .
Cant wait ...

Keep them comming guys , hunting season may be over but buck mounts are always nice to see .
Here is something I made up for my new mount . 
I actualy made 2soImay be taken a backboard off one of my other mounts ??


----------



## WesternMAHunter

My 2010 NY archery buck was mounted last night... has to dry and be painted now... a couple more weeks... I do have a pic of it from my cell though... but not the best pic... looks very good though...


----------



## Goatboy

Here's one of mine I picked up a couple weeks ago. On the right


----------



## bchunts

Great looking mounts, can't wait for deer season now. 6 1/2 mounts to go.


----------



## Jeffress77

goatboy said:


> Here's one of mine I picked up a couple weeks ago. On the right


That's a Canada brute for sure!!! That's a dream buck for me perfect 10-good mass-chocolate antlers-300+ pounds...and I have shot a couple nice ones!


----------



## 99roadking

Sam Smith from Athens, GA did the work


----------



## 4TRACKS

Wow , Now theres some tall brow tines .
Nice buck .


----------



## 4TRACKS

Bttt


----------



## ftlotg15

4TRACKS said:


> Some very nice mounts guys .
> Luv2hunt wt your work is pretty impresive for self taught .
> 
> ftlotg15 , thats adandy buck , He was a pig for sure .
> 
> Talked tomy taxi and he is suppose tobe starting on my 10 pointer in abought 2 weeks .
> Cant wait ...
> 
> Keep them comming guys , hunting season may be over but buck mounts are always nice to see .
> Here is something I made up for my new mount .
> I actualy made 2soImay be taken a backboard off one of my other mounts ??


hey thanks 4TRACKS! That will look sweet when you get it all tied in with your mount!


----------



## ftlotg15

Roadking...what did those brow tines measure?!


----------



## BlCreekTaxdermy




----------



## diamond23

*2010 Minnesota Buck*

Shot in Prior Lake MN fall 2010








￼








Mounted by Robert Utne from Wild Images In Motion


￼


----------



## 4TRACKS

WoW , What a stud .
Hes a HOG .
Look at the neck on him .
Wish I could afford a mount like that .
Very nice .


----------



## 4TRACKS

Thanks .ftlotg15 


I made one right and one left .
Not sure witch one I,ll go with until I get my 2010 buck back.
My taxi is supposed tobe starting on it any day now ..


----------



## BlCreekTaxdermy

Love that base work !!!


----------



## lkmn

here's mine I just finished last wk!


----------



## 99roadking

About 8 1/2 each.


ftlotg15 said:


> Roadking...what did those brow tines measure?!


----------



## pollockalope

Coming hopefully late May!


----------



## 4TRACKS

Should be starting on mine anytime now .
My brother,s should be abought done and mines in the next bunch tobe mounted.
Hard to wait but I never rush a taxidermist .
Good thing come to those who wait .....LOL....


----------



## 1231

Very nice everyone


----------



## bitelybowhunter

im young but i enjoy looking at everyone great pics of their mounts one day i will have a few


----------



## 4TRACKS

My taxidermist called today , he has my 2010 buck tanned and ordering the form , etc, this week .
Should be starting on it in a couple weeks .
Cant wait . I need to go down this week to pic form and ear position .
I was very nervous , my first choice taxi had a problem and I had to take my 10 pointer to another .
IT was already skinned out then salted .2nd guy had to rehydrate it and take out the ear cartlidge , etc, and remeasure to be surew .
He is now officially 7 1/2 " nose to eye 22" behind the ears and bigger down the neck .
I believe I,m going with the McKenzie 6400 Heads Up form .
This form is very close to his measurements on the largest right turn form they sell .


----------



## Jeffress77

4TRACKS said:


> My taxidermist called today , he has my 2010 buck tanned and ordering the form , etc, this week .
> Should be starting on it in a couple weeks .
> Cant wait . I need to go down this week to pic form and ear position .
> I was very nervous , my first choice taxi had a problem and I had to take my 10 pointer to another .
> IT was already skinned out then salted .2nd guy had to rehydrate it and take out the ear cartlidge , etc, and remeasure to be surew .
> He is now officially 7 1/2 " nose to eye 22" behind the ears and bigger down the neck .
> I believe I,m going with the McKenzie 6400 Heads Up form .
> This form is very close to his measurements on the largest right turn form they sell .


Wait a minute, your first post in almost 4 years was this year, and you haven't given us a photo of your buck!!?!?! You know the rules!!


----------



## 4TRACKS

I do have 3 on the wall mounted .
But havent had a mountable buck in 6 or 7 years ... LOL...
Pics will fallow ASAP . I,m guessing around the end of May 2011 ....
I wont rush the taxi ,,,,LOL...


----------



## Jeffress77

Here is my 2010 buck. 

I just set the wall habitat behind him for the picture. I have to screw it down and glue the leaves, etc.

I think he turned out pretty good.


----------



## bucky75

My 09 buck muzzleloader










03 Buck archery


----------



## 4TRACKS

Nice looking deer .


----------



## tigers46

My kill from this past season.
















One on the left. Right is from 2007.


----------



## 4TRACKS

Nice lookin mulies .
Wish we had them up here in NNY.


----------



## 4TRACKS

*Heres my 2010 buck*

Woops . Thought I had already posted a pic of him .
10 pointer . He was realy rutted out .
Hopfuly the mount will be done by the end of this month ..


----------



## BassinBowhunter

Some great looking deer! Got me itching for September to get here!!


----------



## h-bomb

4TRACKS said:


> Woops . Thought I had already posted a pic of him .
> 10 pointer . He was realy rutted out .
> Hopfuly the mount will be done by the end of this month ..


thats a nice buck, got a beautiful rack on him! should make a great mount


----------



## 4TRACKS

Thanks , Here in NY we have some nice Bucks , but the majority are 1 and 2 year olds .
I let them walk so I see some nice ones every now and then .
I have no problem on whatevery the other guy chooses to shoot .
Totaly his choice , just that I go around 4 to 5 yrs before getting a nice buck .


----------



## 4TRACKS

*Well I got him back , Very happy with the work .*

I started this thread a while back .
I was eager to get it back . I shot him Nov. 2010 . 
My Taxidermist was in the hospital having back surgery so I had to pic another taxidermist .
I had only 3 to choose from localy .
Well the one I chose ended up being a flop. I wont go into details ita a long story .
I ended up getting him back all caped out and salted. 
I was nervous , mad , etc., etc. but my new taxidermist was able to use the original cape and I think he came out great .
Its a 64 up McKenzie mount with the better eyes , ears and had the nose moduls added.
He has a semi aggressive look . 
Not the best of pics, A few with my cell phone and some with a camera .
I didnt want another wooden back boader so over the winter I made the old wooden fence display you see under him .
Actualy made 2 one left and one right . So what do you thinlk .. Thanks
Well Ive been trying for an hour to ad pics with NO luck .
I,ll come back later and ad the photos , Never had trouble before adding them , not sure why I am now ,, aarrrgghhh,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## 4TRACKS

*Well finally I got them to load*

Enjoy ...


----------

